
AMD Corporate: Initial AMD Technical Assessment – Community - rbanffy
https://community.amd.com/community/amd-corporate/blog/2018/03/21/initial-amd-technical-assessment-of-cts-labs-research
======
ckastner
Intel's weasel-worded response [1] to Meltdown and Spectre appears almost
comical in comparison to this response, which seems to be clear and
straightforward.

[1] [https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-responds-to-
security-r...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-responds-to-security-
research-findings/)

~~~
ry_ry
Not to defend Intel's dreadful press release, but these vulnerabilities are a
little more run-of-the-mill than the Spectre/Meltdown stuff. AMD will be
confident they can just patch them and move on.

I did like that they highlighted there would be no performance impact for each
of the proposed fixes, incase anybody confabulated AMD and Intel's issues.

------
skellera
“Attacker who already has compromised the security of a system...”

I’m glad they use this to describe all of the vulnerabilities. The group that
released them should be blacklisted from everything because they tried to
profit by making it a bigger deal than it was. I wish AMD could somehow get
them for damages.

